# "Fires burning, flames are dancing"



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Fire descends from on high in the shape of a lion 
Burn the sacrifice of pride and ride on to Mount Zion 


Rub me the wrong way, taking the highway 
Rubbing sticks together but your fire's man-made 
Capitalize on hot air, soar like an airplane 
Yearn to rise in the sky quick high like cocaine 
False pride is suicide but you've got nothing to gain 
Babylon's buildings rise like flames 
Drowning in their champagne 
Explosion pulled the pin in the hand grenade 
Soul stain blowing up in your own domain 
Firecrackers ooh and ahh but they never maintain 
Fire's burning, flames are dancing, don't burn the house down low 
Heavenly fire only resides on an altar made from the ground 

Fire descends from on high in the shape of a lion 
Burn the sacrifice of pride and ride on to Mount Zion 


One pair of eyes; but see two different things 
One person cries while the other one sings 
Walk around like everybody owes you something 
Take what you get, thank G_d for all that life brings 
The poor man has it all but not content with anything 
While the rich man's hands are empty but he's sitting like a king 

Fire's burning, flames are dancing, don't burn the house down low 
Heavenly fire only resides on an altar made from the ground 

Backpack's getting heavy, moving at a steady pace 
Carrying bricks on your shoulders and lead around your waist 
Making way, run in haste 
There's no time to taste what you ate 
We should be grateful, got a plateful 
Fire burns like ice morsels falling fire like rain 

Fire descends from on high in the shape of a lion 
Burn the sacrifice of pride and ride on to Mount Zion 

You should be more subtle 
You could keep your hustle 
Keep your laugh and keep your chuckle
Flashing muscle, brass knuckle 
Bust your bubble, goin pop 
Take of the muzzle 
Hate to ruffle feathers 
Makin brothers struggle 
Through the rough old concrete jungle 
Briskan brussells step and shuffle 
Stumble into trouble 
Spirit rumble in the temple 
Mumble nothing 
Your should be more humble 
Intercontinental call your bluff 
You're puffin smoke, it's fundamental 
In this ocean you're a pebble


----------

